# Audi A3 e-tron Set for Debut Tomorrow at L.A. Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Exemplifying the ever-changing intersection of car manufacturers and social media outlets, Audi has previewed its planned A3 e-tron concept via a video posted to Audi USA's Facebook page. Set for debut tomorrow at the L.A. Auto Show, this A3 e-tron is not a version of the platinum-colored A3 e-tron sedan concept shown earlier this year in China. That concept was a second hint at the upcoming MQB-based sedan and this L.A. version is actually a modified version of the A3 e-tron prototype built on the Type 8P A3 Sportback currently on sale in the USA with gasoline and diesel powertrains.

Visual changes to the German A3 e-tron prototype shown above include some mild graphics re-styling and the addition of the A3 S-line's "rotor" alloy wheels in black with red accents like those fitted to the Audi RS 3.

Check out the press release on the L.A. concept below. This release was distributed at the same time as the video and highlights technical details. Below that, watch the video that was posted by Audi to Facebook. Finally, if you'd like to see any more of the German-spec A3 Sportback photo set that we utilized in the production of this story, view them in our photo gallery * HERE. *












> *The Audi A3 e-tron*
> The Audi A3 e-tron is an all-around vehicle for future mobility. A powerful electric motor and a lithium-ion battery impart to this compact car – which weighs less than 1.6 metric tons – agile performance and impressive cruising range. This technical study has already provided a preview of potential series-production solutions.
> 
> The permanent magnet synchronous motor in the A3 e-tron supplies a continuous output of 60 kW (82 hp) and a peak output of 85 kW (114 hp). Maximum torque is a potent 270 Nm (199 lb-ft), with the power delivered to the front wheels via a single-speed transmission.
> ...


----------

